# Bitless bridle recommendations?



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Not sure what kind Pistol's hackamore is but it works really well for us.
Here is a picture where you can see it.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

As the saying goes the "bit" is only as harsh as the riders hands. If he goes well in the rope halter the sidepull would work very similar to that, just a little bit nicer looking overall. Personally I like the sidepull. That's all I have ridden Jinxx in and he does wonderful in it.


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

My boy work on two different bridles: a sidepull and a cross under.
The cross under, in my opinion, is a little lighter than the sidepull.
On the sidepull the pressure is applied on the horse's nose. It works like an hackmore but there's no hackmore, just a pair of rings making the connection between the bridle and the reins. I actually only bought the sidepull bit and added it to my old regular bridle! So it's pretty cheap if you're consedering trying out some bitless bridles and it looks perfect!
Here's the sidepull:








The cross under I have is a cheaper version of ''Dr. Cook's bitless bridle''. The poll straps are entirely split, but run through same slot in browband making a cross under the cheeks. Here's an image showing you how it works: http://www.naturalhorsetrim.com/bitless_bridle.jpg
For me, this one is more ''gentle'' because the pressure is not directly applied on the nose. But both of them are really nice and gentle if used correctly and will cause no harm to your horse.
I use the cross under for trail rides and hacking out and I prefer the sidepull for regular work.
If your boy used to work nicely on a sidepull maybe you can continue with that one. And if you don't want to spend much money like I did you can always buy the noseband which can be incorporated into your existing bridle. There are some that can even go from sidepull to crossunder!! So you get 2 for 1!


----------



## Kahu Gale (Jan 14, 2015)

Very helpful, thanks  I don't currently own a bridle, I'm looking at options before I spend what little money I have on one.


LoveDressage said:


> My boy work on two different bridles: a sidepull and a cross under.
> The cross under, in my opinion, is a little lighter than the sidepull.
> On the sidepull the pressure is applied on the horse's nose. It works like an hackmore but there's no hackmore, just a pair of rings making the connection between the bridle and the reins. I actually only bought the sidepull bit and added it to my old regular bridle! So it's pretty cheap if you're consedering trying out some bitless bridles and it looks perfect!
> Here's the sidepull:
> ...


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

We always have used Dr Cook's bitless bridles and loved them. Even a naughty Arab we had did well with it. They sell a nylon version that isn't too spendy. I have always been a leather purist but fell in love with the beta version and the beta reins but that is a lot more expensive.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

I like Skip's bitless bridles. You can find them here.

Skip's Bitless Bridles & Tack â„¢ - Buy Bitless Horse Bridles, Tack, and more!

They have a facebook page and is always offering great deals on them. You can also buy them on ebay.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I use an Orbitless. I like it has an option to shift from a hackamore to a sidepull with various rein settings, so you get two bridles in one! I used to ride in a Little S hack and an LG bridle - I like the LG better, as, looking back, the Little S wasn't quite the right fit for my gelding.

I think this is the only picture with the Orbitless clearly visible I have:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For years I rode my good trail horse in a metal hackamore with a bicycle chain nose band encase in surgical rubber. I added a layer of electrical tape then covered with with genuine sheep skin. He worked well in this, like a curb. My reins were always loose, it just enabled him to better understand the signals for neckreining.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Kahu Gale said:


> I do natural horsemanship work with my new horse - I've had him a month now - and I'm thinking of buying a bitless bridle, more for working in the more built-up areas - pony camp, treks with friends, etc etc. My teacher recommends a bosal because she is western to the bone, but I'm more english-inclined and would prefer a bridle that allows direct rein rather than purely neck rein.
> Shajae has been ridden in a sidepull bitless bridle at his old home, and with a standard parelli rope halter with me. I'm looking for a fairly gentle bridle, no mechanical hackamores! My boy sure as hell doesn't need anything like that.
> So, recommendations? Would a sidepull be best to continue with?


 Some day someone's going to have to explain "natural horsemanship" to me. There is nothing "natural" about a horse being ridden (nature did not design them for that).

The ancient Numidians, arguably the greatest horsemen of their age, would have thought todays trainers were incompetent. They used nothing on the horses head. Just had something almost like a cord collar looped around the base of the neck. I would love to have the knowledge they had.

Bits, bitless bridles (of any fashion you want to look at), halters (yes, some of us just train with halters), etc... are nothing more than tools. Find the tool that works best for you to train the horse without harming the horse. Even bitless tools can inflict pain and in some cases cause permanent damage.

Now all that being said, your question was what does anyone else recommend. While I have do have a Cook bridle, and still use when both horses are being ridden, I prefer the Spirit bridle (better design). The Cook bridle ALWAYS ends up with the cross under lines twisting and the buckles on the side of their face end up facing in instead of out. Result is that whatever horse I have wearing it eventually wants to scratch and rub to get rid of the annoyance.
I does work though. I just get tired of having to reach up and untwist the lines periodically during a ride.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine is an indian bosal, no rawhide, crosses under. Made a hanger for it, no browband or ear loop, just a simple straight line.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

First, a bosal is not for neck reining, but for putting basics on a western horse, same as a snaffle, before he graduates to being ridden in a curb
Second, if people like to go bittless, that is fine, but I also see no co relation to bittless and 'natural, plus, many bitless bridles never completely release, and many horses do not like that constant pressure.
Those bittless bridles with cross under straps, put some pressure on very sensitive structures, covered with little more than skin
Mechanical hackamores can be quite severe, and the idea that they are 'better' than using a bit is just not true
Bosals have degree of severity related to both diameter size of the nose piece, and what it is made out of.
My horses would not be happy in that Indian bosal
Nothing wrong with chosing bittless, if that is what you and your horse find works best, but the idea that bitless is better, more natural, is the wrong reason-plus not educating a horse to a bit


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Dental work needs to be good or the nosebands press the cheeks on to sharp points. Then you could be dealing with cheek ulcers.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I ride in a Clinton Anderson halter. It works a little better than my loose-ring snaffle and about the same as my big heavy eggbut snaffle. I don't ride well enough to make good use of a bit. I would like to try a bosal some time but experimenting gets very expensive and my big guy seems happiest with the halter.


----------



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

I prefer a Monty Roberts Dually Halter https://montyrobertsshop.com/collections/equipment


----------

